# Freehoster gesucht..



## kasal (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo.

Wollt Mal fragen ob Ihr Freehoster kennt, die TopLevel domains anbieten.
Habe schon von Lima-City, Ohost, Funpic etc. gehört, aber da hast keine TopLevel-Domain.

Gibt es seriöse anbieter, die Ihr empfehlen könnt?


LG,
kasal


----------



## Johannes Postler (21. Januar 2006)

Glaubst du im Ernst, dass du eine TLD inkl. Webhosting mit PHP usw. bekommst, ohne was dafür zu bezahlen?
Wenn es sich um irgendwas wichtiges handelt, dürfte es wohl kein Problem darstellen, zumindest die 15 Euro pro Jahr für die Domain aufzubringen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Januar 2006)

Hi kasal,

willkommen im Forum 

Warum sollte dir jemand etwas kostenlos anbieten, für das er selbst bezahlen muss?


----------



## Xo-mate (12. Februar 2006)

guck mal auf http://www.nless.de die Bieten Webspace günstig an und dann für 9€ / Jahr oder so ne .de-Domain dazu.


----------

